# Panfish rod/reel



## eboll (May 6, 2008)

I am looking to get a new set up for ice fishing. I fish mainly for bluegill and perch, and generally in shallow water. What poles do you guys use? I like the sensitivity of the HT Blue rods, but do they hold up? Will be going to Simcoe in about a month


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Schooley! I have 6 different rods for ice fishing and I always go back to my old schooley rod. If fishing shallow water for panfish you really don't need much more IMHO.


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

eboll said:


> I am looking to get a new set up for ice fishing. I fish mainly for bluegill and perch, and generally in shallow water. What poles do you guys use? I like the sensitivity of the HT Blue rods, but do they hold up? Will be going to Simcoe in about a month


 
Ive got one of the Ice Blues and it has held up fine for me, think Ive had it 3 years, my only complaint is they are so sensitive I think I miss hooksets sometimes with mine, I like them just a tad stiffer. The others I have are HT's also but not the blues.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

26inch ugly stick...frabil spring bobber and a shakspear crappie hunter reel. Even caught an 18inch bass on this combo this year


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

st. croix just protect that baby I lost my mr. heater stand protecting that baby.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

if you like a long rod, try an inner flow.
i have a 5 & a 6 ft & love them.
the line runs thru the center of the blank & is protected from the wind.
they come with a good spring bobber.
nice back bone.
getting the line thru the center is a challange though. so i run 3lb main with 2 flor. leader


----------



## bigbear0398 (Dec 24, 2008)

If you aren't picky, I noticed our local Meijers store hade most of their rod/reel ice combos at clearence prices. I think some of them were the HT series?


----------



## vw4lifemi (Jan 11, 2010)

I use a Northland Tackle Combo http://www.franksgreatoutdoors.com/...orthland-tackle/28-pro-trick-stick-combo.html
I even landed an 8lb Walleye (at first ice) with it (using Fireline.)








8lbs, 5.5lbs, 3lbs, 19", 17"
Good Luck!


----------



## bjw (Dec 20, 2007)

I started using a Marmish rod this year and love it. I will be getting a couple of more. For shallow water they are ideal but I have used them in 25' without a problem.


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

For panfish a good alll around rod is the Frabill Bro Series 27" Quick Tip. A sensitive tip with plenty of backbone for hook sets.

http://www.frabill.com/store/6752.html

Pick any decent UL reel to tape to the handle.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

bjw said:


> I started using a Marmish rod this year and love it. I will be getting a couple of more. For shallow water they are ideal but I have used them in 25' without a problem.


Marmish rod ? never heard of it. so i had to do a search.
holy cow! i've never seen anything like that. 
don't think it's for me, but interesting


----------



## marshbandit (Jan 8, 2008)

ibthetrout said:


> Schooley! I have 6 different rods for ice fishing and I always go back to my old schooley rod. If fishing shallow water for panfish you really don't need much more IMHO.


I just put line on an old schooley today! I forgot all about these rods.


----------



## JoJoGVSU23 (Feb 25, 2007)

I am absolutely in love with my ultra light st. croix legends series, best bluegill rod i've ever had. Fast tip plenty of backbone landing multiple 14"+ large mouth on it. Spring bobber system is great, hasn't warped, super sensitive, interchangeable bobbers for differing spring strength. Used it last year on Muskegon lake for perch and it worked great. Only issue is it is a little stiff when the crappies roll in, just have to be consious of the hook sets.


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

jimbo said:


> Marmish rod ? never heard of it. so i had to do a search.
> holy cow! i've never seen anything like that.
> don't think it's for me, but interesting


Jimbo, the bait/party store in Marcellus sells that rod made by Fiskas. They were on sale for $5.99 and it comes with 2 different micro rods. The line runs through the blank (plastic) just like the rods you use but this is quite a bit shorter.:lol: I'll be in that area this weekend I'll pm ya if they still have some.


----------



## Cobra (Jan 19, 2000)

Ice Blues are fine for pannies, had some for years. Would concentrate more on the line, small diameter for pound test and stays straight in the cold. Brand? Don't want to start a war


----------



## John Q. Public (Jul 18, 2009)

I had a chance to test out my HT Ice Blue 30" Light in deeper water today. It was way too light to get a solid hookset. Also tried my Panfish Popper 30" Deadstick, also too light for deeper water it seems, I was in about 40 fow and again had a tough time getting hook ups. Anyone had luck with really light action setups in deeper water, or is it better to go with something a bit stiffer?


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

John Q. Public said:


> I had a chance to test out my HT Ice Blue 30" Light in deeper water today. It was way too light to get a solid hookset. Also tried my Panfish Popper 30" Deadstick, also too light for deeper water it seems, I was in about 40 fow and again had a tough time getting hook ups. Anyone had luck with really light action setups in deeper water, or is it better to go with something a bit stiffer?


My rods are 24-32" glass and carbon UL / L and I fish deep water with no problem. I use 2lb flouro with fiskas jigs and 2 lb mono with heavier spoons.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

Chad Smith said:


> Jimbo, the bait/party store in Marcellus sells that rod made by Fiskas. They were on sale for $5.99 and it comes with 2 different micro rods. The line runs through the blank (plastic) just like the rods you use but this is quite a bit shorter.:lol: I'll be in that area this weekend I'll pm ya if they still have some.


don't worry about it Chad, i don't need another rod. Esp. 1 that short.
My favorite rod is my 6' inner flow that your cousin Greg Austin made.
I love that thing.


----------



## FISHWHISTLE (Jan 29, 2010)

for panfish i would say any light rod would work....but give a decent spring bobber a try, it has up my fish count by almost double!!!


----------



## eboll (May 6, 2008)

thanks for all of the replies, i appreciate it. I already have 3 schooley's, so i need a rod for the deeper water. Going to franks today we'll see.


----------



## Slabhunter (Jan 15, 2010)

I have about ten combos and I like the frabill 27" quick tip the best good back bone and you can really feel light bites well


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

DE82 said:


> 26inch ugly stick...frabil spring bobber and a shakspear crappie hunter reel. Even caught an 18inch bass on this combo this year


Got a 17incher(bass) today on this combo. I love it, light enough for the lightest of biting gills and perch and still lands the hogs


----------



## Got_2_fish (Jan 12, 2010)

st. Croix makes an aweesome ice rod for panfish its very sensitive yet strong for deeper water hooksets
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## susanlakeboys (Mar 16, 2008)

i have 24" ice blues that is great for shallow water up to 15'. and i also use a ht slick ice rod. i love that rod. its 28" and sensitive yet stiff, its great for panish or pike/bass.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

I have a Jason Mitchell 24inch Panfishrod that I got a UL Quantum spinner on. Its a very nice rod, very sensitive but has some good back bone to it. I am also gonna get a Jason Mitchell Meat Stick which is fiberglass and comes in a couple of different lengths. 

http://jasonmitchellrods.com/

Other than that Frabill and HT make some decent panfish weight rods (but the HT reels are absolute crap). I would buy just the rod and either buy a better reel or switch one over from an older rod that you have.

J-


----------



## KPOD (Nov 17, 2009)

Anyone have a recommendation as far as reels go for panfish? I'd probably be pairing it with a Ice Blues 24" Light action.


----------



## portagelaker (Mar 3, 2008)

St. Croix Legend's for me :coolgleam.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

KPOD said:


> Anyone have a recommendation as far as reels go for panfish? I'd probably be pairing it with a Ice Blues 24" Light action.


If you want a spinning reel, go with a "cheep" Shimano or Daiwa


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

KPOD said:


> Anyone have a recommendation as far as reels go for panfish? I'd probably be pairing it with a Ice Blues 24" Light action.


I have a couple Tica 500's I like a lot. Nice drags, and no issues in the 3 years I've had them. Ones on a 24" Mitchell UL and the others on a 28" St Croix UL . I wouldn't trade them for all the scooly's in the world.:lol:


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

The ultimate panfish rig

28'' thorne bros. sweatheart rod/ tica reels
$100 a combo:yikes:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

eboll said:


> I am looking to get a new set up for ice fishing. I fish mainly for bluegill and perch, and generally in shallow water. What poles do you guys use? I like the sensitivity of the HT Blue rods, but do they hold up? Will be going to Simcoe in about a month


Since nobody answered your question......

:lol:


I have about 16 ice rods rigged & ready for about anything - FOUR of them are Ice Blues and YES - they work great and hold up well!

If you look at the smelt thread I started , you'll see we have them IN HAND.
:evilsmile


----------

